# Der Irrsinn geht weiter in PCGH 11: VGA-Quartett 2.0 in der Uber-Edition mit neuem Spiel-Modus



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. September 2010)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Der Irrsinn geht weiter in PCGH 11: VGA-Quartett 2.0 in der Uber-Edition mit neuem Spiel-Modus gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Der Irrsinn geht weiter in PCGH 11: VGA-Quartett 2.0 in der Uber-Edition mit neuem Spiel-Modus


----------



## M4xw0lf (10. September 2010)

mit uber- und crapkarte erinnert mich das an "wizard", falls das jemand kennt.


----------



## jobo (10. September 2010)

Cool das das Quartett erweítert wird. noch ein Grund mehr mich auf die PCGH 11/10 zu freuen. CPU-Quartette wäre auch mal cool.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. September 2010)

Ach, da kommt noch viel mehr zur Ausgabe 11. Wir werden bis zum Release die Jubiläums-Gimmicks nach und nach enthüllen.

Freut euch auf viel Schweinkram.


----------



## Citynomad (10. September 2010)

Musste auch gleich an Wizard denken 

Finde das aber ne coole Idee und positiv nerdig  Bin schon voll gespannt auf die Ausgabe und die Gimmicks. Toll gemacht... nu hab ich die aktuelle Ausgabe gerade mal komplett durch und ich kann die neue Ausgabe kaum erwarten.


----------



## zuogolpon (10. September 2010)

Cool!


----------



## Razor2408 (10. September 2010)

Hahaha, wie kommt man denn auf sowas? Trotzdem cool!


----------



## Aoi (10. September 2010)

Tolle Idee das. Ich find klasse.
Aber nur so lange der Informationscontent nicht unter den Gimmicks leidet.


----------



## fseuring (10. September 2010)

*deleted*


----------



## fseuring (10. September 2010)

*deleted*


----------



## Luigi93 (10. September 2010)

Ich wusste doch, dass da noch was kommt . Da muss ich mir mal die Regeln für Skat angucken .
@fseuring
Ich weiß nicht, wie du diesen Code erzeugst, bei mir erscheint er ja schließlich nicht! (oder sehe ich ihn bloß nicht?).


----------



## BikeRider (10. September 2010)

Aoi schrieb:


> Tolle Idee das. Ich find klasse.


 Ich auch  Können auch 10 Teile werden


----------



## Rollora (10. September 2010)

OsFrontale schrieb:


> Ich auch  Können auch 10 Teile werden



von mir aus wärs mir lieber alles in 1 Ausgabe: der Laden um die Ecke bietet die PCGH nicht mehr an("das hat sich außer dir niemand gekauft und dann zahlt sich eine Lieferung nicht mehr aus"), der nächste ist zu weit weg und beim Bestellen bzw per Post ist immer das halbe Heft kaputt (zerrissen, DVD hin usw). Extra wegen der (total geilen( Karten (LOVE for V5 6000) fahr ich auch nicht in der Prärie herum.


----------



## fseuring (10. September 2010)

*deleted*


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. September 2010)

Rollora schrieb:


> von mir aus wärs mir lieber alles in 1 Ausgabe: der Laden um die Ecke bietet die PCGH nicht mehr an("das hat sich außer dir niemand gekauft und dann zahlt sich eine Lieferung nicht mehr aus"), der nächste ist zu weit weg und beim Bestellen bzw per Post ist immer das halbe Heft kaputt (zerrissen, DVD hin usw). Extra wegen der (total geilen( Karten (LOVE for V5 6000) fahr ich auch nicht in der Prärie herum.



Jeder Einzelhändler kann jedes gewünschte Heft bestellen


----------



## MysticBinary82 (10. September 2010)

fseuring schrieb:


> FB_Addon_TelNo{ height:15px !important; white-space: nowrap !important; background-color: #0ff0ff;}


 
Laut Google-suche ist es wohl ein Fritzbox addon, welches diese line erzeugt. Wenn du das deaktivierst sollte das problem behoben sein. Browser soll dabei keine rolle spielen.


----------



## fseuring (10. September 2010)

*deleted*


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (11. September 2010)

Vor allem die "Crap-Karte" gefällt mir 
Großes Kino, so schön nerdig


----------



## Holyman (11. September 2010)

wahrscheinlich bin ich echt zu alt, mich über quardette zu freuen.... schade um den karton


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. September 2010)

Holyman schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich bin ich echt zu alt, mich über quardette zu freuen.... schade um den karton



Dann schenk sie jemandem, der daran Freude haben könnte. 



cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:


> Vor allem die "Crap-Karte" gefällt mir
> Großes Kino, so schön nerdig



"Arschkarte" stand auch kurz zur Debatte, flog dann aber u. a. aus Nerd-Gründen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## computertod (11. September 2010)

wird das dann auch wieder 2 teilig?
muss mal meinen Edeka nerven, die haben die PCGH leider nicht mehr...


----------



## MG42 (11. September 2010)

Es ist echt zum en, unser Totto Lotto hier auf dem Berg bietet die Zeitschrift leider nicht an und das höchste aller Gefühle, die Magazin-Variante.
Wenn ich eine DVD-Version möchte, dann kann ich gleich nach HD reinfahren.
Und ich habe in letzter Zeit keine Premium-Version gesehen nicht mal am Bahnhof.
Da aboniere ich lieber die Zeitschrift als Student.

Nun @ Topic:
Finde das VGA-Quartett wirklich Retromäßig, das letzte Mal, dass ich ein Quartett in den Händen hatte war vor knapp 13 Jahren.
Hoffentlich bringt ihr kein CPU RAM und MoBo Quartett raus.

@PCGH_Raff:
Arsch-Karte wär echt gut.
Könntet ihr auch ein (PCG)Hardware Skat rausbringen oder am besten mit vollem Blatt welches auch dazu geeignet wäre Bridge oder Canasta zu spielen?
Muss natürlich nicht dem Heft beiliegen, sondern wie alle anderen PCGH-(Label) Produkte wie die pcgh-pcs (oder -Netzteil) irgendwo zum Kauf angeboten werden?

gruß mg


----------



## Thunderstom (11. September 2010)

Hallo!
Ich finde das quartett super allerdings habe ich das mini abo ohne DVD abeschlossen bevor ich wusste das es dass quartet gibt!
Kann man die Karten nicht für Abonnenten evtl einzeln anbieten?

Desweiteren stößt das quartett in unseren Kursen auf großen anklang zum spielen 
Vll könnten ihr mir ausnahmsweise die karten zusenden ?


----------



## belle (12. September 2010)

MG42 schrieb:


> @PCGH_Raff:
> Arsch-Karte wär echt gut.


  Ich hau mich weg...


----------



## DF_zwo (12. September 2010)

Ich brauche die ersten 32 Karten auf jeden Fall, denn da ich mir die meisten dieser Karten im RL nicht leisten kann, so möchte ich sie dann doch wenigstens als Spielkarten besitzen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (13. September 2010)

computertod schrieb:


> wird das dann auch wieder 2 teilig?
> muss mal meinen Edeka nerven, die haben die PCGH leider nicht mehr...



Nein, dann ist das Thema *Grafikkarten*-Quartett wirklich erledigt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. September 2010)

MG42 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich bringt ihr kein CPU RAM und MoBo Quartett raus.



Wieso? Wäre doch mal eine Herausforderung zum Regel-entwickeln, wenn man ganze Systeme zusammenstellen kann


----------



## Progs-ID (14. September 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wieso? Wäre doch mal eine Herausforderung zum Regel-entwickeln, wenn man ganze Systeme zusammenstellen kann


Wenn PCGH die anderen Varianten (CPU, Mainboard, RAM...usw. usv.) auch noch bringt, wovon ich mal ausgehe, könnte man definitiv ein Komplettsystemspiel entwicklen.

Regeln könnten wie folgt aussehen:
- Karten von allen Quartetts werden komplett an alle Spieler verteilt
- wer die meisten Systeme zusammenbauen kann gewinnt
- Go

@ Topic:
Ich finde die Joker-Karten geil.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. September 2010)

Ich dachte eigentlich eher an ein Regelwerk im Stile einiger Fantasykartenspiele, bei denen die Karten interagieren.
D.h. man stellt sich aus seinen Karten ein System zusammen, lässt es gegen ein System des Gegners antreten und dann...
... gibt es eine Diskussion, was denn nun besser ist 
... oder es gibt einen speraten "Anwendungsstapel", von dem eine Karte gezogen wird, die vorgibt, in was für einer Anwendung die Systeme denn gegeneinander antreten. Wer dann in seine Bloomfield-Zusammenstellung lieber eine GT240 eingebaut hat, um in der Kategorie "Stromverbrauch" nicht direkt zu verlieren, der kann nur hoffen, dass es nicht "Crysis" sein wird, sondern "folding@home", wo er den Gegner mit seinem ausbalancierten Core2duo/HD2900XTX-System gnadenlos schlägt.
Es sei denn, der kann mit der Spezialkarte "firestream-Client" zurückschlagen 
Weitere specials könnten "OC" oder "nachrüsten" sein


----------



## Thornscape (17. September 2010)

*Warum ich als einer der fünf Auserwählten das Quartett brauche?*

Ganz einfach: Auf der letzten 10stündigen Zugfahrt haben wir uns mit Kit-Cars über Wasser gehalten, doch die Motivation hat nicht lang gehalten.
Wenn ich nun nicht das Grafikkartenquartett zur Abwechslung bekommen kann, werde ich die nächste Zugfahrt garantiert nicht mehr überleben und werde dann auch noch als potenzieller PCGH-Käufer wegfallen  - dadurch geht nicht nur ein Leben verloren, sondern durch das Ausbleiben meines Geldes für eure Zeitschrift werdet ihr eure Arbeitsplätze verlieren! 
*Soweit darf es nicht kommen!*


----------



## spockilein (17. September 2010)

Nach den Mod-Möglichkeiten, Über,Unter, Rein und Raus-Modus, Spielvarianten und Multiplayermodus mit wechselnden Partner, trau ich mich das Spiel nicht zu spielen.
Es gibt einfach keinen Virenschutz .


----------



## TroyAnner (17. September 2010)

Warum ich das Vga-Quartett unbedingt brauche:

Den ersten Teil habe ich aus der Premium-Version, doch das aktuelle Heft habe ich nur als Magazin-Version, weswegen mir der Rest fehlt. An die Dvd-Version komm ich in meiner Gegend nicht ran, nur der Real hat die Pcgh im Regal (leider nur Magazin/Premium). Das Problem habe ich allerdings jetzt vorübergehend durch ein Mini-Abo gelöst.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Genghis99 (18. September 2010)

Hauptsache - macht Spass. Aber ein bischen erinnert mich das an "YPS" ... Oder Panini ... 

Aber Bitte - niemals "CUDA" als "Joker" ...


----------

